# Diesel timing belt life reset



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Long story short you have to pull a blue 15A fuse labeled #21 located at the upper right of the fuse panel under driver’s side dash. Pulled this fuse for a couple of minutes, replaced it and Timing Belt Warning reset.

Here’s the thread.









How-To: Reset Timing Belt Message on 2014 Cruze Diesel


The instrument cluster monitors the odometer mileage to determine when timing belt replacement may be necessary. After the vehicle accumulated approx 100,000 miles (160,00 Kilometers), the instrument cluster may display the "Change Timing Belt" message. After the engine timing belt has been...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Confirm pulling the fuse method works.


----------

